# Attach flatbands to ringshooters with no ties ...



## Charles

I thought some of you might be interested in a method for attaching flatbands to a ring shooter without using any ties. There are several places on the forum where it is shown how to attach tubes to a pouch without using ties. Here is one for example:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4068-tube-attaching-guide/

Forum member ZDP suggested using the same approach to attach flatbands to the pouch:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3760-type-z-pouch-attachment/

In the video below, I demonstrate the Z-type attachment of flats to the pouch. But then I use basically the same technique for attaching the flats to a ring shooter.






I apologize for the length of the video. If you are just interested in how to attach the flats to the ring shooter, just skip ahead to about 17:10.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser

Thanks Charles for sharing....what a slick way to do this with alliance bands...I will give this a go...

I always like your educational video's.....even this old coot can learn a few new trick's....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lug

Excellent video! Have been wondering how this was done.


----------



## Charles

Thanks, guys. This method works with Theraband gold as well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bajaja

Nice video sir. And next video might be how to sharpen a punch pliers. :naughty:


----------



## oldmiser

Well I tell ya I made a couple of 105 band sets the way charles showed in the video...seems to work very well

Have little pouch curl..Just don't over pull the band super tight is all...

Now as to a up date,, I did the same with TBG & .030 Latex....turned out real great..just don't pull the bands super tight

I have well over 300 shots on the .030 latex no signs of tears at the pouch yet....I am using 3/4" straight cut with a

8" active from fork to pouch for a 34" draw pull weight is some what lite @7.14 pounds.....Ammo flies straight & true on target

for me it is 9/10 shots that is 1 miss....it is not quite to my full draw .. so there is no maxing out the band set for undo stress.,,

I will guess a good 500 shots before a band tear at the pouch.......as for now I am going to use this set up for the band set as a no tie to the pouch........I am really liking it....No worrie about tying the thread to tight as to cut into the band set.....I could do collars..

but there a royal pain in the hiney to do.......

As for the hole in the band I measured up from the end of band 3/8" marked across the band...then then measure to the middle of

bank set make a mark....for the hole.. I punched a 1/8".....

so my friends may your ammo fly straight..........OM


----------



## THWACK!

Charles said:


> NewBands.jpg
> 
> I thought some of you might be interested in a method for attaching flatbands to a ring shooter without using any ties. There are several places on the forum where it is shown how to attach tubes to a pouch without using ties. Here is one for example:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4068-tube-attaching-guide/
> 
> Forum member ZDP suggested using the same approach to attach flatbands to the pouch:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3760-type-z-pouch-attachment/
> 
> In the video below, I demonstrate the Z-type attachment of flats to the pouch. But then I use basically the same technique for attaching the flats to a ring shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the length of the video. If you are just interested in how to attach the flats to the ring shooter, just skip ahead to about 17:10.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Nice going, Charles.

Here's another THWACK! "Tip o' the tongue" - when using a hole puncher, to help make good clean circular cuts, place a piece of cardboard (such as a little piece of cereal box cardboard) over the anvil of the hole puncher. Place your intended material to be cut on top of the cardboard (which is on top of the hole puncher's anvil), and make your hole, making sure that the cardboard is pierced as well as the material you want punctured. That'll give you a clean hole, and everyone wants a clean hole. It's the same technique as drilling a hole in a piece of wood - you'd place a piece of scrap wood under the good wood, so that when you drill a hole the bottom part of the good wood won't be splintered and requiring sanding or other maintenance. So, same technique, different applications.

Best2Y'all,

Mike


----------



## THWACK!

Charles said:


> NewBands.jpg
> 
> I thought some of you might be interested in a method for attaching flatbands to a ring shooter without using any ties. There are several places on the forum where it is shown how to attach tubes to a pouch without using ties. Here is one for example:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4068-tube-attaching-guide/
> 
> Forum member ZDP suggested using the same approach to attach flatbands to the pouch:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3760-type-z-pouch-attachment/
> 
> In the video below, I demonstrate the Z-type attachment of flats to the pouch. But then I use basically the same technique for attaching the flats to a ring shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the length of the video. If you are just interested in how to attach the flats to the ring shooter, just skip ahead to about 17:10.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hi, Charles

Just did some research using the "search" for "pouch curl" in "forums".

This method you're demonstrating was discussed on Nov. 28, 2010, where I posted the topic "Preventing Trumark pouch curl from red bands". In my post, I referred to Jack Koehler's book "Slingshot Shooting", where he discusses the same problem with that attachment technique. His book was written way back in 2005. It is nine years later from the publication of his book and four years since I offered a solution to pouch curl caused by this attachment method. It probably has been addressed elsewhere, as well. There's nary a post you miss (from what I've seen you're often a "first responder"), and I'm sure that a man as

apparently literate as you have read Jack's book, so I'm wondering why this method of pouch attachment is being reintroduced?

With all due respect to a fellow wizard,

Mike


----------



## Charles

It is indeed an old method for attaching to a pouch. The point of the video was to do a flatband attachment to a ring shooter using no ties. The trick was how to attach to the fork tips after having attached to the pouch. It is a minor topological problem.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

The problem with that method as compared with doing the same loop with tubes is that flat bands are "stickier" , and so one one may still need to readjust the bands after each shot--which is the main problem with "around the fork" attachment methods http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_attach.html In my experience, it is better to tie them normally and then simply wrap another strip around to ensure the bands don't move around after each shot i.e. restrict rather than increase the movement of the attachment point. Here's a pic of one that I've been shooting for the last 4 months with that attachment method.


----------



## Charles

I do not seem to have the problem to which you refer. But by all means, use whatever method you like. This is just one more alternative which folks might like to try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lunasling

I've done this with tubes but seams bands are easier to deal with if I can find 105s lol


----------



## Sanch

Tried with TBG FAIL...will try again later. .


----------

